# Help with Bid on Salting



## tazzplow1 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi I need help with bidding this location.
It has two Restaurants and a Movie theater.
Will be plowing and salting the whole location and needed to know how much salt would be needed and how much do you charge either by the ton or by the bag could use either one have both a Vee box and a Tailgate spreader.
Approx.369.650 sq ft or 8.49 acres.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Hi
If you try to salt that with a tailgate salter there are two things that come to mind. One you will be there all day doing it and you wont have much profit margin. Get a v box and a line on some bulk salt right away. You may want to buy or build you a liquid deicer. It won't replace rock slat but it will help you when you can't buy rock salt and its much cheaper.

Regards Mike


----------



## tazzplow1 (Nov 26, 2008)

Thank you.How much salt do you think I would need to apply and how should I price this out never charged for bulk always charged by the bag and they where alot smaller in size.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

700 lbs ish per acre


----------



## tazzplow1 (Nov 26, 2008)

So let me see if it is approx 8 acers where looking at 5600lbs of salt?
That seems like a lot of salt to me then again never had anything this big before.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Tazz, 
I don't mind helping but this has been discussed over and over (the search button is a wonderful thing) ...... to keep it simple figure 20 lbs salt per 1000 sq ft (alittle heavy for my needs but its easy to remember).......conditions will vary as well as your salt usage... Hope it helps

And as a side note , I hope you've got something larger then a truck to do that lot... is it zero tolerance? Your going to at the very least need a loader (maybe a skid also) with a pusher for that lot.


----------

